# ***OFFICIAL: Dan Henderson vs. Vitor Belfort:Thread***



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vitor -235
Henderson +195

*Weigh In*
Belfort: 204lbs

Henderson: 204lbs


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda hope Dan remembers how he used to fight before he became obsessed with his right hand but I think he keeps the strategy of taking a hit to try and land the big telegraphed right, it won't work Vitor is to fast and will fire right down the middle leaving Dan to start taking a good hard look at retirement. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What makes Dan so dangerous is he always gets hit, takes it usually full on shots then his opponent thinks he's in trouble and they end up running into his fist. Vitor has to be very careful. He has technique. He has speed. He has power. 

He has TRT.

How can he lose...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I kinda hope Dan remembers how he used to fight before he became obsessed with his right hand but I think he keeps the strategy of taking a hit to try and land the big telegraphed right, it won't work Vitor is to fast and will fire right down the middle leaving Dan to start taking a good hard look at retirement.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I was going to say pretty much this. Dan has the tools to beat Vitor. But he doesn't use them. If he makes it a standup fistfight he's going to lose.

Worst case of footinabucket that I have seen on a top ranked fighter.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I was going to say pretty much this. Dan has the tools to beat Vitor. But he doesn't use them. If he makes it a standup fistfight he's going to lose.
> 
> Worst case of footinabucket that I have seen on a top ranked fighter.


I don't see how Vitor wins a stand up war. If he actually sits behind his punches and tries to trade with Dan he'll get clipped like everyone else. He has to Machida his way to a win if Dan wants to stand. I think Vitor has the ability and a chance to finish Dan but I just don't think its wise to try to trade with a guy who has that kind of power even if you're faster. If you're faster and a better striker all the more reason to not open up and try to fight a war.

I don't really know how I see this going Dan is either is amazing wars or boring ass decisions anymore so I guess it depends how vitor fights because dan doesn't have the ability to track him down and land.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Did anyone else know that this is Dan's last fight on contract!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a hard time seeing Henderson winning his fight. He hasn't looked great lately and Belfort has looked good and has the power to break Henderson's iron chin.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Did anyone else know that this is Dan's last fight on contract!


Thank feck for that.

Lets hope the UFC sees some sense and leaves the smelly old c*unt well alone from here on.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I watched their 1st fight again. for some reason I thought it was much older than 2006.

Dan looked much quicker, much more mobile and he went for takedowns all through the fight. Starting about 20 seconds in. Also he faked the takedown when he initiated standup exchanges. 

Vitor looked awful. it was his dark years between the old Vitor and the new new new old vitor.

they both look a lot different today. I think Hendo is too slow now. His legendary chin is going to be history.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Lols @ Vitor breaking Dan's chin. Can punching someone in the back of the head repeatedly be considered break a chin? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Lols @ Vitor breaking Dan's chin. Can punching someone in the back of the head repeatedly be considered break a chin?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If he KO's him without getting DQ'd , then yes, yes it can.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> If he KO's him without getting DQ'd , then yes, yes it can.


Well considering the majority of Vitors TkOs went that way I guess we'll see.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Thank feck for that.
> 
> Lets hope the UFC sees some sense and leaves the smelly old c*unt well alone from here on.


hush you old sog.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Isn't this on tonight? Surprised that there are no sticky threads.

I'm gonna say this one goes the distance.  Dan should use his wrestling in the later rounds to score some points. Whether he will or not is questionable. I actually think he should use his entire skill set throughout the entire fight, but that probably won't happen. Because of that, this fight is a toss up to me.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

May the best TRT wins.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cerroney! said:


> May the best TRT wins.


Belfort looks like he is eating horse meat. Dan looks like he should be headed for a nursing home.

Doesn't matter. Dan is the man. And I won't count him out. Vitor is quicker and more versatile. But Dan is an American hero. 

War Dan.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a huge fight! Going to rack up some FFL points :thumb03:

Vitor is out to prove he can overcome Henderson, odds show the phenom as the favourite. Dan can't be overlooked, he's a beast for his age and that bomb from the overhand usually connects. 

I'm thinking this fight ends in a brutal T/KO in late 1st or early second. I can't count out Hendo, but Vitor with TRT + hunger = game over for almost anyone in MW or LHW division. He's too fast, strong and has great TD defense with incredibly fast combos. When he blitzes you it's pretty much lights out. He's also evolving, adding some tricks up his sleeve and going back to his BJJ roots.

Phenom by TKO in a highly entertaining fight! :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It'll be sad to see but, I think Vitor is going to wreck Hendo.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Hendo vs. Belfort is gonna be a brutal war. Vitor's last stand and he's gonna leave it all in the cage. We know Dan will. I expect some sick exchanges with both perhaps dropping each other. This could very well be another ditto of Shogun/Hendo. They both can finish each other in a blink so try not to. If Dan lands his H-bomb clean on Vitor--could be night-night. Vitor will have the speed advantage and he could very well be the first guy to finish Hendo with a nasty headkick. I'm so stoked for this fight. I can't pick a winner. It's that close...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I expect Dan is done after this fight win or lose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I would hate to see Dan get KO'd, but if someone can do it, it's Vitor. 

Man would I love to see one more H-Bomb before he hangs them up...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We haven't seen Dan use half the skills that led him to Victory against Belfort in there last fight for many years, for that reason you gotta take Belfort, speed kills and a blitzkrieg is gonna send Dan to la la land while he is still trying to wind up that slow played out H-Bomb. 

Its a shame Dan has the skills but just refuses to use them, maybe being the last fight on his contract and his recent losses will motivate him to do more than spam haymakers.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I would hate to see Dan get KO'd


That's what I'm predictng.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

C'monnnnnnn Vitor!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I love you Hendo, but please stop coming out to shitty Toby Keith.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Belfort's hair is...interesting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone else realize that Vitor trains with Rashad adn Dan with Chael who fight next week? Interesting coincidence.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

holy sh*t!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

man **** that give henderson more of a chance then that


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Lols @ Vitor breaking Dan's chin. Can punching someone in the back of the head repeatedly be considered break a chin?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You were saying?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Now we just see if Vitor passes his drug test.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dan looked old before it even started. Finally caught up wih him. Good stoppage. Dan needs to hang them up he's got nothing left to prove.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dropped hard twice and head bounced the second time. Good stoppage.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That's what you get Hendo for coming out to Toby Keith.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

box said:


> Now we just see if Vitor passes his drug test.


He won't fail in Brazil hahaha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> man **** that give henderson more of a chance then that


He was dropped hard twice... He even locked up on the 2nd one, good stoppage imo although Henderson obviously has one hell of a chin and quick recovery to be that coherent after those shots.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

has mirgliotta ever seen a hendo fight? he deserves the benefit of the doubt to recover when he's not stiff as a board


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dan should just go to Bellator win that title and retire because he won't do anything to add to his legacy in the UFC at this point.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> You were saying?


Did you not watch when he "swarmed" as Dan was scrambling up? The kick was the end but come on...

Dan probably has earned more of a chance to survive but watching him go down after the kick it looked like a good stop.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

As much as I dislike Vitor, I gotta admit he is a BEAST. Would like to see him against Machida/Weidman.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Upset to see Hendo go out like that. Vitor is a beast. Anything other than a title shot next will be a disgrace.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OHKO said:


> As much as I dislike Vitor, I gotta admit he is a BEAST. Would like to see him against Machida/Weidman.


Vitor v Machida make it happen Vitor will actually make Machida fight in a striking match up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really Vitor you have lived and trained in the States for years and you use a translator, being to lazy to speak to the the fans just comes off as arrogant bullshit to me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Really Vitor you have lived and trained in the States for years and you use a translator, being to lazy to speak to the the fans just comes off as arrogant bullshit to me.


He's in Brazil.

Wtf now he's reading off his phone?!? His post interviews get crazier every fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Upset to see Hendo go out like that. Vitor is a beast. Anything other than a title shot next will be a disgrace.


yeah dana really is an idiot for not making vitor vs weidman right after weidman won the belt, saying anderson vs weidman 2 is the biggest fight ever bs i dont even care about that fight that much. Give me vitor vs weidman after he beats silva again.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...As I suspected...Vitor with another nasty headkick. Outstanding!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> He's in Brazil.
> 
> Wtf now he's reading off his phone?!? His post interviews get crazier every fight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So why a translator? Why can't he address the audience in both languages himself?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Really smart counter uppercut to Hendo's power right. Vitor is coming into fights with gameplans and the physicality to execute them to devastating effect.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...As I suspected...Vitor with another nasty headkick. Outstanding!!!


Seriously! Is that three straight who the hell finally taught him how to throw kicks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Vitor/Jacare, Machida/Mousasi, Anderson/Weidman. Winners of the first two fight for the next shot. In my perfect world.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> So why a translator? Why can't he address the audience in both languages himself?


Vitor is a very odd man. Couldn't tell you. Not really a reason for me to dislike the guy imo though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Seriously! Is that three straight who the hell finally taught him how to throw kicks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Vitor/Jacare, Machida/Mousasi, Anderson/Weidman. Winners of the first two fight for the next shot. In my perfect world.


Why on Earth would Vitor have to fight again for a title shot? Especially if Weidman is champ. Vitor is absolutely the number one contender.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Vitor folded under pressure!

Oh, wait...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Why on Earth would Vitor have to fight again for a title shot? Especially if Weidman is champ. Vitor is absolutely the number one contender.


My perfect world lol. I didn't mean that post to be what I think should happen or what realistically makes sense even. It was just matchups I want to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> My perfect world lol. I didn't mean that post to be what I think should happen or what realistically makes sense even. It was just matchups I want to see. :thumbsup:


In that case I agree. Hell I want to see Vitor against everyone you mentioned.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Vitor folded under pressure!
> 
> Oh, wait...


I dare you to repeat that when vitor fights weidman, actually scratch that because dana will never do the smart thing and pit them together.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

God sake Dana give Vitor the title shot just to get him off the ******* TRT!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I dare you to repeat that when vitor fights weidman, actually scratch that because dana will never do the smart thing and pit them together.


Silva is going to beat Weidman so won't even have to worry about that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Silva is going to beat Weidman so won't even have to worry about that.


uh oh you are putting faith in a guy who was KO'd by the worst weidman we've ever seen and won't change his approach to the fight and he didn't even seem keen on the rematch. Not only that but with machida and jacare at the top of mw heap it only muddies his motivation for the rematch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

After watching this sport long enough I can say that it is truly only a matter of time. I remember watching their first fight and I thought how can this cherubic baby face looking wrestler withstand the might of The Phenom. It would be a good war along with many down the road surprising me each time how sturdy Dan's chin was. But something changed in his latter years where he no longer utilized his grappling game and he fell in love with his right hand. With that said it's Father Time that gets the best of EVERY FIGHTER and athlete. 

I absolutely predicted a KO from Vitor based on home court advantage, previous encounter, and TRT. Vitor is a beast as is, but when he's on that stuff...he really reminds me of when he first came onto the scene many years ago. How many fighters get that sort of transformation. I'm actually kinda sad now, but at least this was some good news to an otherwise a doo doo of a week.

Hendo should have fought the LHW title holder (win or lose) then retired. He was on such an incredible streak. 

Well that proves it...every MMA fighter can be KOed. Dan was the only fighter I havn't seen get KOed next to Anderson. If you look at the fighters' he faced one would be quite amazed.

Sad day for Hendo, but a fantastic one for The Phenom. Man I wish they matched The Phenom vs Weidman.

EDIT: Post conference.

Dana White: Knockout of the night. Holy sh*t! Vitor Belfort. Fight Of The Night. Which one is that...lolz.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you could of given Henderson more time after that head kick, i know he was out for a second but the guy has shown so many times how well he can recover... I dunno, seemed like the ref panicked. A sad way for him to get finished for the first time. 

Still, ive been waiting for someone to land that uppercut for years....


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> *I think you could of given Henderson more time after that head kick, i know he was out for a second but the guy has shown so many times how well he can recover... I dunno, seemed like the ref panicked. A sad way for him to get finished for the first time.*
> 
> Still, ive been waiting for someone to land that uppercut for years....


u are a sadist, the fact that he laid motionless (as the ref called it) and couldnt attend the post fight presser should tell u the right call was made



UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah dana really is an idiot for not making vitor vs weidman right after weidman won the belt, saying anderson vs weidman 2 is the biggest fight ever bs i dont even care about that fight that much. Give me vitor vs weidman after he beats silva again.


sarcasm right? u cant possible begrudge the ufc for granting a title holder of 7 years an immediate title shot.If u aarent trolling please stop watching mma


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> sarcasm right? u cant possible begrudge the ufc for granting a title holder of 7 years an immediate title shot.If u aarent trolling please stop watching mma


Please I know more about MMA then you ever will the only reason why you singled out my post was not because of the logic which is fine btw but its because anderson happens to be black and we all know kreed loves a good racism angle in everything so kindly go away and never talk to me again.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Kreed said:


> you are a sadist, the fact that he laid motionless (as the ref called it) and couldnt attend the post fight presser should tell you the right call was made


Laid motionless? he was grabbing Belfort's leg and protesting the stoppage just after. 

It wasn't the worse or anything... but time for a legend who has never been knocked out over all these years does not seem that unreasonable.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Belfort's on a heck of a run of finishes. **** the TRT, TRT doesn't give you super powers, Belfort's just a legit bad mother****er. Reckon he'll get the next title shot, he deserves it!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

GODDAMMIT I just can't get past round 1 in the forum GP.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hendo looked completely out to me. Fell back stiffly, smashed his head on the canvas and was down for ages after Vitor was pulled off of him.

Not a Vitor fan but wow, impressive shiz.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Vitor is scary dude. Give him winner of Wiedman/Silva 2. 

And i love his walkout music. 






Great stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Really Vitor you have lived and trained in the States for years and you use a translator, being to lazy to speak to the the fans just comes off as arrogant bullshit to me.


WTF... He spoke in both languages, he thanked America, that translator is the official one and that's their protocol. What is that much ado for? I have lots of criticism toward Vitor, but really, man? Vitor just did great and he was so excited for the victory, practically granting himself another title shot and being the first one to KO Hendo, in Brazil, and you are going after him because he should address the public both in English and Portuguese with a pro translator readily available? Really?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't see how Vitor wins a stand up war.Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App










You can see it now.



Life B Ez said:


> Lols @ Vitor breaking Dan's chin.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 That's just mean.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*The irony of Hendo*

As I watched the fights from UFN32 yesterday, I noticed Hendo reacted to the Jeremy Stephens knockout of Rony Jason by saying "wow, head kick".

Then a few hours later he fought Vitor Belfort and got knocked out by a leg kick. Granted that it was a barrage of punches that lead to the kick and he couldn't see it coming, but I thought it was funny.

Anybody else notice that? I wonder how many times fighters see a fight go down badly for a fighter and they suffer the same fate shortly after.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> WTF... He spoke in both languages, he thanked America, that translator is the official one and that's their protocol. What is that much ado for? I have lots of criticism toward Vitor, but really, man? Vitor just did great and he was so excited for the victory, practically granting himself another title shot and being the first one to KO Hendo, in Brazil, and you are going after him because he should address the public both in English and Portuguese with a pro translator readily available? Really?


I don't know why but anytime a fighter uses a translator when they can speak the language I find it incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I would hate to see Dan get KO'd, but if someone can do it, it's Vitor.


I'm not always right... but when I am... I'm ******* right.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Crazy irony getting head kicked in an Mma fight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm usually the last person to say these kind of things, and I'm not a MOD... but I'm pretty sure this could have gone in the official *Henderson Vs Belfort* thread.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought them exact same thing. I just hoped if no one would reply the thread would fade to non existence.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

As slow as Hendo has looked in his last two, that was still a tough fight to watch, even if the chance of him getting finished was pretty damn inevitable.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fully expected this result, won money on it, but this fight is quite a shocking statement. Hendo is a tough boy proven against all the other tough boys, but he had no chance to prove anything in this fight. Vitor nailed it in the first exchange.

The counter uppercut was Shogun's primary weapon against Hendo too, but Hendo managed to get in first and earn some respect. Obviously Hendo is old and war torn, but he's been in trouble against vicious finishers before. Perfect execution from Belfort again. 

I don't like to attribute his recent success to TRT because I'm not educated on it and would hate for that to be the truth. Fact is, he's always been very dangerous and I like to think he's harnessing his experience now and just fighting clever, putting technique before brute force... brutal stoppages are the result of that.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I don't know why but anytime a fighter uses a translator when they can speak the language I find it incredibly disrespectful.


He was in front of a Brazilian crowd, why on earth would he be speaking English? So some dude from an English speaking country can understand him over the TV? Don't be silly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not to be a bitter Hendo fan. But Vitor looks huge. Vitor at age 36 looks like more of a machine than he ever did. He looks way better shape than he did vs. Dan in 2006. Perhaps he was slacking off in training back then. I don't know. All I know is he should share his secrets on how to make a full career turn around and how to be in that kind of shape at 36 years old age. 

Problem for Vitor that everyone ignores, is if he fights for another title he will have to do so in the States. In the U.S. he isn't allowed to use his TRT because he is a former roider. Not saying TRT is the wonder drug. But I'm sure he have less energy. He can't hide in Brazil forever. 

As for Dan? He told Dana he wants a new contract. Not sure what kind of fights he does. 43 is old. I'd hate to see him go out like Chuck.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not to be a bitter Hendo fan. But Vitor looks huge. Vitor at age 36 looks like more of a machine than he ever did. He looks way better shape than he did vs. Dan in 2006. Perhaps he was slacking off in training back then. I don't know. All I know is he should share his secrets on how to make a full career turn around and how to be in that kind of shape at 36 years old age.
> 
> Problem for Vitor that everyone ignores, is if he fights for another title he will have to do so in the States. In the U.S. he isn't allowed to use his TRT because he is a former roider. Not saying TRT is the wonder drug. But I'm sure he have less energy. He can't hide in Brazil forever.
> 
> As for Dan? He told Dana he wants a new contract. Not sure what kind of fights he does. 43 is old. I'd hate to see him go out like Chuck.


Don't see Dan going down like Chuck yeah he got finished but he was still aware when the fight was stopped after he got blasted how many times? Chuck would have been out stiff on his back after the first uppercut.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Sadly, it's true. Chuck's chin couldn't take a gust of wind at the end of his career which saddened me because he was finally utilizing his well roundedness, and not just his power. Dan's chin on the other hand is still solid. He should also think about using his entire skill set. It's not too late for him to use it like it was for Chuck.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dan Henderson's capacity to absorb blows and recover is off the chart, no doubt. The stoppage was legit, though. Vitor would literally machine gun Hendo's head to a coma if not contained.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Don't see Dan going down like Chuck yeah he got finished but he was still aware when the fight was stopped after he got blasted how many times? Chuck would have been out stiff on his back after the first uppercut.


I don't see your point. Chuck didn't go straight out vs. Rampage either. He tried to get right back up but the ref was on him. I'm saying being that old, slow, slower reaction time, and now wanting a new contract at age 43...I don't want to see him take more KOs to end his career. No, he didn't go nigh night last night. But who is to say perhaps a next time that he won't?:dunno: All I am saying is I don't want to see him hang on too long.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Dan Henderson's capacity to absorb blows and recover is off the chart, no doubt. The stoppage was legit, though. Vitor would literally machine gun Hendo's head to a coma if not contained.


I'm not disagreeing with the stoppage I think the only reason people are
is because its Henderson. 






jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't see your point. Chuck didn't go straight out vs. Rampage either. He tried to get right back up but the ref was on him. I'm saying being that old, slow, slower reaction time, and now wanting a new contract at age 43...I don't want to see him take more KOs to end his career. No, he didn't go nigh night last night. But who is to say perhaps a next time that he won't?:dunno: All I am saying is I don't want to see him hang on too long.


I think Dan needs to take the Randy route take interesting legends fights stop chasing the belt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally, I was not keen when this fight was announced. Hendo is a right boss but remember, he had two losses coming into this fight. Vitor is a nightmare for anyone but I'd rather Hendo retire now than start to losing to 'anyone's'.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sucrets said:


> He was in front of a Brazilian crowd, why on earth would he be speaking English? So some dude from an English speaking country can understand him over the TV? Don't be silly.


Considering that he is fighting for an American based company that broadcasts primarily in English and it was going to be translated anyway yes. I think having a translator translate for somebody who is perfectly fluent in the language and capable of speaking it is what is just silly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Considering that he is fighting for an American based company that broadcasts primarily in English and it was going to be translated anyway yes. I think having a translator translate for somebody who is perfectly fluent in the language and capable of speaking it is what is just silly.


Yeah, that really took away the brightness of his victory isn't it? :sarcastic09:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah, that really took away the brightness of his victory isn't it? :sarcastic09:


Not saying it does anything to his victory but it changes my opinion of him, maybe I am crazy but to me it seems like he is saying he couldn't be bothered to speak to the english speaking people watching,


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Not saying it does anything to his victory but it changes my opinion of him, maybe I am crazy but to me it seems like he is saying he couldn't be bothered to speak to the english speaking people watching,


I'd say you have some sort of case for this if they were in the states and Vitor didn't openly start to reply in Portuguese then stop and speak directly to the camera and apologize for it and say he had to speak in Portuguese for the fans there. I understand you're saying he could have just then said it again in English but I understand why he didn't. He was fired up from a huge win surrounded by his fans. This isn't an Anderson Silva thing where he pretended like he didn't even speak the language.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man Vitor looked HUGE! I want some of what ever he is on... dude looks like a 24 year old, ripped to bits.

That Gif oldie posted... LOL at Henderson trying to throw the big right 3 times on his way in, in his old age that is literally all he's got :laugh:


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

1) was vitor this wierd before the TRT?

2) have his nipples always been so big



not that i was looking lol, actually i was trying not to look

not much makes me feel uncomfortable and im not homophobic at all but oversized man nipples makes me feel awkward for some reason:laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Not saying it does anything to his victory but it changes my opinion of him, maybe I am crazy but to me it seems like he is saying he couldn't be bothered to speak to the english speaking people watching,


Lets be clear here, Toxic. I am not debating if Vitor is disrespectiful. The guy who preaches about GOD and Fraternal Love ordered a beating to a reporter who asked him about TRT in a live press conference. Enough said.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Not saying it does anything to his victory but it changes my opinion of him, maybe I am crazy but to me it seems like he is saying he couldn't be bothered to speak to the english speaking people watching,



You're crazy, and I don't even like Vitor.

And as for American based company, Dana at the post fight said this is as much a Brazilian company as it is an American company. 

When did he say he couldn't be bothered? He just got done with a fight. Translators are the status quo in Brazil. You want Vitor to translate the question from Rogan for the crowd, answer it in Portuguese, then say it in English also?

Yes you are being a goofball.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow damn I didn't even realize this fight happened. Good win for Belfort, I don't like him but he's probably earned the winner of Silva-Weidman at this point. Could be time for Hendo to retire, or have an official retirement fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You're crazy, and I don't even like Vitor.
> 
> And as for American based company, Dana at the post fight said this is as much a Brazilian company as it is an American company.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with them having a translator for Rogan cause he does t speak portuguese there is a difference

Dana can talk about it being a Brazillian company but don't kid yourself the ppv revenue and then sponsorship cash is mostly coming from the Us (ppvs from Canada as well)

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I have no problem with them having a translator for Rogan cause he does t speak portuguese there is a difference
> 
> Dana can talk about it being a Brazillian company but don't kid yourself the ppv revenue and then sponsorship cash is mostly coming from the Us (ppvs from Canada as well)


Well if a translator is going to stand up there for Rogan, then why not let him earn his paycheck and translate Belfort so he doesn't have to repeat himself. 

UFC does way more cards in Brazil. Sure some are on cable TV, but they are doing SO many Brazil cards and increasing. They are about to start their 3rd installment of TUF BRAZIL, no other country outside the U.S. can say that. There must be a reason why the UFC seems in love with Brazil or why Dana is saying what he is saying. Lets not dismiss Brazil, and try to squeak in a Canada pat on the back.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well if a translator is going to stand up there for Rogan, then why not let him earn his paycheck and translate Belfort so he doesn't have to repeat himself.
> 
> UFC does way more cards in Brazil. Sure some are on cable TV, but they are doing SO many Brazil cards and increasing. They are about to start their 3rd installment of TUF BRAZIL, no other country outside the U.S. can say that. There must be a reason why the UFC seems in love with Brazil or why Dana is saying what he is saying. Lets not dismiss Brazil, and try to squeak in a Canada pat on the back.


Except that Dana does the same patriotic ass kissing when he is in Canada, Canada is the second home of the UFC don't you know? If I was a betting man I would bet that the reason for so many Brazilian cards is that the cost of the arena is so low and that tickets are basically a guarantee'd sell out. I would bet net income is higher and the time zone is still right for live events.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Except that Dana does the same patriotic ass kissing when he is in Canada, *Canada is the second home of the UFC don't you know?* If I was a betting man I would bet that the reason for so many Brazilian cards is that the cost of the arena is so low and that tickets are basically a guarantee'd sell out. I would bet net income is higher and the time zone is still right for live events.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Seriously! Is that three straight who the hell finally taught him how to throw kicks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...Exactly! Bisping, Rockhold and now Hendo all fall to a vicious headkick. I wonder what striking coach Vitor is training with down here in Boca Raton? Whatever the case- Belfort has been on a ferocious tear earning a title shot. Honestly, at this point, I wouldn't want to be either Weidman or Silva stepping into the cage with VB. I would not be surprised if Belfort gets another 1st round Brutal KO against either Weidman or Silva...

...Vitor Belfort---2014 UFC MW Champion is a very real scenario...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He has been good with kicks for a long time he just started throwing them more now because he keeps breaking his hands.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Except that Dana does the same patriotic ass kissing when he is in Canada, Canada is the second home of the UFC don't you know? If I was a betting man I would bet that the reason for so many Brazilian cards is that the cost of the arena is so low and that tickets are basically a guarantee'd sell out. I would bet net income is higher and the time zone is still right for live events.


I don't feel like posting to much more on what they make in certain countries, since it really doesn't matter that much. And you are right he does kiss ass in Canada. But he has never once came close to saying it is a Canadian based company just as much as it is U.S. like he said about Brazil.

UFC is WAY bigger in Brazil than it is in Canada. Average TUF products have already turned into household names in Brazil. They do maybe 3 or 4 times as many cards in Brazil as they do in Canada. They have 50x more fighter representation from Brazil. 

GSP is a cash cow no doubt. He is a global brand. But Anderson vs. Bonnar did 2.5Mil Gate. While GUstaf/Bones in Toronto did 1.9mil. So you are just talking out of your ass when you act like they go to Brazil just to fill an arena that is cheap to do a show at. NO. They actually made much more at the gate on a craptastic Anderson/Bonnar fight than they did a Bones vs. very legit contender fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

While I don't necessarily agree with Toxic, the examples given aren't the best. Silva was fighting in his home country; Gustaf/Jones were not. To be more fair, I'd compare Silva/Bonnar to a Canadian UFC event with a Canadian headlining. Say, UFC 129. 

I'd also say that MMA is a bit more of a traditional sport in Brazil, compared to Canada. They've got football & MMA, Canada has hockey and lacrosse. Something like that. MMA is definitely extremely popular in Canada, it is just a more recent infatuation than it is in _Brasil_.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Seems Vitor is extremely mentally strong these days, certainly a side to him we haven't seen in his career thus far. He goes from getting humiliated by Andersons front kick and losing (albeit nobly) to Jon Jones and still has 100 percent belief in himself and believes he's the best guy in the world.

Combine that extreme mental toughness with his TRT antics, and he makes for a very dangerous threat to ANY fighter in the upper weight classes. He is a beast.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> While I don't necessarily agree with Toxic, the examples given aren't the best. Silva was fighting in his home country; Gustaf/Jones were not. To be more fair, I'd compare Silva/Bonnar to a Canadian UFC event with a Canadian headlining. Say, UFC 129.
> 
> I'd also say that MMA is a bit more of a traditional sport in Brazil, compared to Canada. They've got football & MMA, Canada has hockey and lacrosse. Something like that. MMA is definitely extremely popular in Canada, it is just a more recent infatuation than it is in _Brasil_.


May not be the best example. But the ANderson fight wasn't a title fight, a mismatch, and a late replacement. Yet people still filled a big arena and showed up and had a much larger gate than Bones vs. a very legit contender in a title fight, that UFC marketed pretty hard. 

Either way the way Toxic acts like Brazilian cards are just sort of there because they are an easy sell is wrong. Brazil PPVs have brought in a solid gate and they keep increasing the # of shows. Much of Canadian participation stems from the GSP brand. Say GSP retired after this fight, who is Dana going to bring to Canada to sell out arenas and do his big PPV buys? Rory? Awkward Rory? 

Just from observation over the last 2 years, Brazil is obviously the most important part of the world for the UFC right now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't feel like posting to much more on what they make in certain countries, since it really doesn't matter that much. And you are right he does kiss ass in Canada. But he has never once came close to saying it is a Canadian based company just as much as it is U.S. like he said about Brazil.
> 
> UFC is WAY bigger in Brazil than it is in Canada. Average TUF products have already turned into household names in Brazil. They do maybe 3 or 4 times as many cards in Brazil as they do in Canada. They have 50x more fighter representation from Brazil.
> 
> GSP is a cash cow no doubt. He is a global brand. But Anderson vs. Bonnar did 2.5Mil Gate. While GUstaf/Bones in Toronto did 1.9mil. So you are just talking out of your ass when you act like they go to Brazil just to fill an arena that is cheap to do a show at. NO. They actually made much more at the gate on a craptastic Anderson/Bonnar fight than they did a Bones vs. very legit contender fight.


higher attendance = higher gate the revenue difference is what make the big difference though, I bet it cost them 60-70% as much to put on the show in Brazil. The revenue difference was kinda my point that you missed. 

As for White's ass kissing. 


> *White doesn’t hesitate when he’s asked about UFC’s best market. Nowhere in the world is the sport of MMA hotter than a country that spends half the year in the freezing cold.
> 
> “It blows me away,” says White. “I love Canada.”*
> 
> ...


In fairness you need to remember that no matter how popular it is Brazil has 5 to 6 times the population. But the bottom line is its business and Brazil is good business for live events. The revenue from non Brazilian cards though is not there so calling it just as much a Brazilian company is absurd.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

why should someone in his home country speak english to the crowd in front of him for the benefit of english speakers watching on TV who will have a translator? it's pure arrogance to expect him to do that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> higher attendance = higher gate the revenue difference is what make the big difference though, I bet it cost them 60-70% as much to put on the show in Brazil. The revenue difference was kinda my point that you missed.
> 
> As for White's ass kissing.
> 
> ...


Seems you are speculating all your points. You are guessing. I'm just telling you what Dana said recently. And the fact that they are doing so many TUF series down there. Doing so many shows. 

I remember hearing the absurd ratings TUF Brazil gets down there. So to say it is mostly a live show country that just sells "cheaper" venues out is wrong. TUF gets more viewership than TUF in the USA has in a long long time. There is a reason why the UFC is in love with Brazil right now....because they are making so much money down there. They aren't going there seemingly every month for the hell of it.

Canada has GSP. Once GSP retires that fanbase shrinks. It is only logical. Not trying to argue that Canada isn't a big spot for MMA. I'm just saying it is not on the level of Brazil right now...not really close.


----------

